# Forum Graphic



## Mo Heat (Nov 18, 2005)

Hey Craig,

I've always meant to ask if there's a story behind the cute stone age fire makers illustration at the top of this forum and on the old forum? Was it created by you or someone you know?


----------



## webbie (Nov 18, 2005)

My good friend, Sandy Sandy, who is truly an inspired artist did a lot of the graphics for HearthNet.

Check out http://www.sandysandy.com

She does some cool cave art!


----------



## Mo Heat (Nov 18, 2005)

I've always loved the caveman fire forum illustration. I didn't see any cave art on the web site, but it looks like an abridged sampling there.


----------



## begreen (Nov 18, 2005)

Yeah, I'm glad the caveman graphic was carried over. Makes it feel like home already, with a real nice remodel.


----------



## begreen (Nov 19, 2005)

Hey Craig, 

What is the history of your cavalier spaniel? Nice dogs. My sister used to breed these dogs along with great danes (never together thank goodness!).

- Will


----------



## Eric Johnson (Nov 19, 2005)

I like the bald kid, if that's what he is. The volcano in the background is a nice touch. The caveman reminds me of what I see when I look in the mirror. No comment on the Mrs., although she is kind of cute.

And yes, I like the way you incorporated the graphic into the new forum. Nice work Craig!


----------



## Mo Heat (Nov 19, 2005)

One more thing...

When I look at that illustration, and I do it quite a bit because it's a real work of art (a watercolor I'd guess), I can't help but think the subjects might have been modeled after our illustrious webmaster, wife, and perhaps a friend, or even the artist (although I often think of elkimmeg when gazing at the dude on the right as he seems to be pointing in a critical manner). 

Any truth to this, Craig? :-/


----------



## webbie (Nov 19, 2005)

Mo Heat said:
			
		

> One more thing...
> 
> When I look at that illustration, and I do it quite a bit because it's a real work of art (a watercolor I'd guess), I can't help but think the subjects might have been modeled after our illustrious webmaster, wife, and perhaps a friend, or even the artist (although I often think of elkimmeg when gazing at the dude on the right as he seems to be pointing in a critical manner).
> 
> Any truth to this, Craig? :-/



The woman might look a little like the artist! Now I think perhaps the front page of HearthNet cartoon might be after some idea of Martha and I.


----------



## webbie (Nov 19, 2005)

BeGreen said:
			
		

> Hey Craig,
> 
> What is the history of your cavalier spaniel? Nice dogs. My sister used to breed these dogs along with great danes (never together thank goodness!).
> 
> - Will



That's Rosie, our two year old. We had another one before, but it got killed (as you know, these dogs can't be off leash for even a few seconds!).....royal dogs!

Rosie is from a breeder in New Hope,PA and she was a premature birth - a bit of a runt and shy, but we love here that way - people don't beleive me when I say this, but this dog does virtually nothing wrong - never went in the house, doesn't chew stuff, can let us sleep for 10 hours without have to go out, etc. etc.

We can also take her on an airplane (we did once) cause she is under the weight that is allowed under your seat - about 15 lbs.


----------

